# Why so close?



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

]

To the walls?


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

To hold the walls up. I wont move them.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Maybe when the trucks are parked in the middle they realized they needed more light on the sides. 

Tom


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

davis9 said:


> Maybe when the trucks are parked in the middle they realized they needed more light on the sides.
> 
> Tom


I really don't know the reasoning behind the lay-out. 

There is (63) dual 60W T12 with mag ballast fixtures.

They want a better lighting layout, that saves energy.

A fresh coat of paint would do wonders.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

davis9 said:


> Maybe when the trucks are parked in the middle they realized they needed more light on the sides.
> 
> Tom


Bingo.

If the lights are above the trucks the light would be blocked for working on the side and underneath.

I have mounted lights on the walls for auto body shops


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

A painted floor also help quite a bit for illumination. That would get more light under the vehicles too.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> If the lights are above the trucks the light would be blocked for working on the side and underneath.


I doubt this very much. No matter what they do, they would need drop lights while working under vehicles.




BBQ said:


> I have mounted lights on the walls for auto body shops


I've seen this in body shops. even paint shops have them mounted on the walls and cielings. I can see this for a body shop, where shadows would really screw with you, but for this maintenance garage, and with the windows where they are, this looks like a bad lay-out for lighting.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn, it might of dawned on me, this lay-out was done for maintenance reasons......

They can fix the lights without moving equipment out of the way.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree, a fresh coat of paint would help no matter what happens with the lights.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very common lighting layout for garages and mechanic shops.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm going with:
To light walkways around vehicles....nothing to do with working on the vehicles or maintenance....just lighting up the area around obstacles.


----------

